# Part of my word document is missing



## Elle Wadham (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi 

I have edited a word document which i sent from the college server. I then saved it and when i came back it was there but massive chunks were missing.
Any suggestions welcome 


Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How to troubleshoot damaged documents in Word 2007 and in Word 2010. Scroll down to "Change the template" and follow the directions. One question though. Are you sure what you saved was the final version?


----------

